# RR: 141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy in C, D. 760



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Richter	(1963)










2.	Pollini	(1973)










3.	Perahia	(1986)










4.	Rubinstein	(1965)










5.	Brendel	(1971)










6.	Kissin	(1990)










7.	Curzon	(1949)










8.	E. Fischer	(1934)










9.	Arrau	(1956)










10.	Brendel	(1962)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Richter	(1963)
2.	Pollini	(1973)
3.	Perahia	(1986)
4.	Rubinstein	(1965)
5.	Brendel	(1971)
6.	Kissin	(1990)
7.	Curzon	(1949)
8.	E. Fischer	(1934)
9.	Arrau	(1956)
10.	Brendel	(1962)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

